# Safe Aquarium Decorations



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

So, I just bumped the thread on dangerous aquarium decorations, but what I think would be just as helpful is to start a thread of decorations we've had GOOD luck with, with pictures and links to where they were purchased.

To make this accurate I would say any decoration you've been using for at least several months with absolutely no issue would be a good one to post.

Anyone?


----------



## Danamals (Jan 26, 2014)

I always try to use decorations that aren't very sharp or harmful at all. Keeps my betta's fins full and healthy 

Mars, my betta, really likes his betta hammock that I purchased from petsmart. He enjoys resting on it near the surface where he can get air easily. here is the link: 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4055997&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

There's a few more decorations I have in my tank that I have bought from a local pet store here, but I can't seem to find any links for them. I would just advise using soft, rounded decorations to ensure healthy fins and happy bettas


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Danamals said:


> I always try to use decorations that aren't very sharp or harmful at all. Keeps my betta's fins full and healthy
> 
> Mars, my betta, really likes his betta hammock that I purchased from petsmart. He enjoys resting on it near the surface where he can get air easily. here is the link:
> 
> ...


I agree. It's just that sometimes even decorations that *look* safe, aren't...so it's good to hear from people who have had luck with certain things. 

Even the betta hammock people have had issues with due to wire going through the center of the leaf. I haven't had any problem with the hammocks, but I make sure to inspect them regularly.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

No one? *lol.* Aww. I was hoping this could be a good resource.


----------



## Danamals (Jan 26, 2014)

aquagreen said:


> No one? *lol.* Aww. I was hoping this could be a good resource.


I really liked this thread, I was hoping for some good suggestions


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Thank you.  Well, you never know. Maybe it will suddenly gather steam.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been really happy with that rock/cave/hut decoration from petsmart. He uses the cave all the time and can come out the back or rise up and come out one of the doors on the hut. He uses it all the time. The fake bonsai tree looks like it might be sharp but is really pretty soft. Best I can tell nothing is leaching out into the water from it. It's was a tight fit but I have had it in a 5 gallon tank but probably better in a ten.
I am kinda disappointed in the Betta log though, he uses and goes in a lot but every couple of days so far I have had to scrub off this whitish clear mung that seems to want to form on it.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a lot of "cave like" decorations in my tank. The reason is that I have a lot of dwarf frogs and they LOVE "hiding" in the cave. Whenever I had my clawed frog, she loved it too.

I always recommend real plants over fake ones because real ones tend to not attract algae like the plague xD


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Rollo said:


> I have been really happy with that rock/cave/hut decoration from petsmart. He uses the cave all the time and can come out the back or rise up and come out one of the doors on the hut. He uses it all the time. The fake bonsai tree looks like it might be sharp but is really pretty soft. Best I can tell nothing is leaching out into the water from it. It's was a tight fit but I have had it in a 5 gallon tank but probably better in a ten.
> I am kinda disappointed in the Betta log though, he uses and goes in a lot but every couple of days so far I have had to scrub off this whitish clear mung that seems to want to form on it.


That mung is the coating breaking down. 
I was a Petsmart the other day, and talking to one of the girls that worked there. We were talking about all the decorations that bubble up or the coating breaking down.
TopFins is one of them. Anything that has been painted, from any of the company's, can't be trusted to be safe.
If I were you, and this is only a suggestion, I would remove that Betta Log.
I believe I read here on the forum that someone else's started breaking down and killed their fish.
But it's just a suggestion, you do whatever you feel is best.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Good Idea I just pulled it out of there. I have a 2.5 gallon tank I'm not doing anything with. I think I will fill the tank and put it in there and just see what happens. the "mung" is a clearish white and figured it was bacteria, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

It's the clear coating that they put on it. It's not meant for being submerged in water. Be very careful what you buy for your tanks now. Before you buy it, do a search for that particular product, and read the reviews. That will tell you if the product breaks down. But don't take a review in which the product has only been in there a few weeks or so.
I had a Buddah that I just loved, and looked it up after I had it in the tank for almost a week. Sure enough it bubbles. Needless to say I ripped it out of the tank, smelled it, couldn't smell any paint, but it was slimey. Nothing else in the tank was slimy.
Replaced it with a solid Resin, non-painted one. Although I really, really liked the other one better. :-(


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

You would think they wouldn't sell some thing like that....Geez. Brutus is a little bummed I took his log, So gonna use this as an excuse for a project.  I think will go and get an appropriate PVC pipe fitting, pretty sure PVC is inert and make him a floating cave out of that.

Ps...Well maybe not just grabbed a 1/2" pvc coupling I had laying around and dropped it in a glass of water. It sunk like a rock. LOL


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah PVC is inert. I have some downstairs, might just have to make one or two for my tanks.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a small (unglazed) terracotta pot that I got at Home Depot which I use as a cave. I plugged the hole in the bottom with silicone because it isn't big enough for him to fit through but isn't small enough that he wouldn't try


----------



## Setangha (Jan 16, 2014)

I've had good luck with this decoration so far: http://www.petco.com/product/122168/Blue-Ribbon-River-Rocks-with-Silk-Plant-Aquarium-Ornament

No sharp edges at all that I could find (except on the inside, which isn't accessible to the fish), and my Colonel Fishsticks loves it. :-D


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I use dollar store decorations myself and have rarely if ever had any problems.

The caves I use are ceramic glazed candle holders and fragrant oil burners and have no sharp edges. Not only are they fully sealed and smooth but come in a huge array of colors and shapes. Plus cleaning is as easy as a wipe with a sponge because nothing can adhere to them!

For plants I also get those from dollar stores. I have found many sell material plants for a tiny fraction of the cost that an aquarium would sell them for. or I find plastic that have either fluffy ends or rounded leaves. None of those have caused any harm to date.

In fact the only ornament that has hurt my boys was a rock i got from an aquarium store...so ironic


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

The leaf hammock was supposedly dangerous because there's a metal wire in it that may or may not be exposed to the water and rust out! But if it's been working for you then that's awesome  
I found a plastic pink plant at petsmart with wide, flat, smooth leaves. My boy likes to rest on it lol


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Rollo said:


> You would think they wouldn't sell some thing like that....Geez. Brutus is a little bummed I took his log, So gonna use this as an excuse for a project.  I think will go and get an appropriate PVC pipe fitting, pretty sure PVC is inert and make him a floating cave out of that.
> 
> Ps...Well maybe not just grabbed a 1/2" pvc coupling I had laying around and dropped it in a glass of water. It sunk like a rock. LOL


Are you talking about the joint section?
If it sunk, you could drill a little hole in it and tie it off so it doesn't sink.
I'm pretty sure I read where someone made one out of a PVC pipe and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes the joint section of the PVC pipe. I had it in my head that the PVC would float, but no it sinks. So yes would have to tie it if you want it on the surface.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, cuz I was thinking the straight piece, not the joint. Don't know it there would be a difference in if it would float or not.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

Taeanna said:


> I use dollar store decorations myself and have rarely if ever had any problems.
> 
> The caves I use are ceramic glazed candle holders and fragrant oil burners and have no sharp edges. Not only are they fully sealed and smooth but come in a huge array of colors and shapes. Plus cleaning is as easy as a wipe with a sponge because nothing can adhere to them!
> 
> ...



Do you mean the plastic plants they sell for flower arrangements? I have bought aquarium plants in their pet section long ago and they seemed fine, but using decor plants really opens up a lot of options.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I use the aquarium ones they stock- some are almost indistinguishable from the expensive 'silk' ones and far more disposable if they get icky.

I haven't tried the decoration flowers but that's a good idea I may try, its the same plastic after all. I'm not sure if those flowers would be ink fast though. They may need to be tested first in hot water before adding them.


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

People seem pretty mixed about the idea. Some say it's okay, some not. They say to avoid wire ones or make sure they are completely sealed and to soak them before trying to use them. While tempting, I don't know if I want to take the risk. On the other hand, the ones at the big pet stores are sometimes not safe either, along with a lot of other stuff they sell.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Petco actually has approved "betta decorations" 
They're all fabric plants basically


----------

